# Irving Institute of Technology PE Electrical Class



## Bailey (Jan 4, 2011)

Anybody have any reviews of this class? How helpful was it?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Bailey said:


> Anybody have any reviews of this class? How helpful was it?


Just posted some comments about this in another thread. Take a look and see if that helps.


----------



## rpatel14 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have taken the Irving Institute of Technology PE Electrical Class as well as the Georgia Tech PE Exam Prep Class for Power online. I thought both classes were good, but the Georgia Tech class was more informative and had better course notes (large binder of notes that is mailed to you). I think either class will help but what matters most is how much time you spend reviewing the problems on your own and how early you start preparing.

The Georgia Tech class also seemed to cover more of the material that is on the Power exam.

Does anyone have any experience with the University of Delaware PE Electrical Review course?

http://www.engr.udel.edu/outreach/short-co...view/index.html


----------



## Bailey (Jan 4, 2011)

rpatel14 said:


> I have taken the Irving Institute of Technology PE Electrical Class as well as the Georgia Tech PE Exam Prep Class for Power online. I thought both classes were good, but the Georgia Tech class was more informative and had better course notes (large binder of notes that is mailed to you). I think either class will help but what matters most is how much time you spend reviewing the problems on your own and how early you start preparing.
> The Georgia Tech class also seemed to cover more of the material that is on the Power exam.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the University of Delaware PE Electrical Review course?
> ...


Thanks.


----------

